# WARNING......Personal Rant



## stonepecker (Dec 9, 2015)

_At this time of year I try very hard to be understanding of others._

_All year long I try to help those I can.  Small donations mostly but today was a day of what the hell is going on._

_The phone was ringing from 8 am on and now at 5:30 pm I just dealt with another "Gimme call".   In fact today I got three phone calls from the same place asking for money.   It is almost like "we will keep buging him till he gives in".  Now mostly I am polite and can say NO to the phone calls.  But after this last call.......I am tired.  I have now decided that as soon as I know that it is a for a donation.....I will just hang up without a word._

_And please don't tell me not to answer, they are calling my business number.  It is how I aquire my orders and feed my family._
_I really do understand why the calls.   But don't these people realize that most of us who do donate will do so without the calls?  I have my list of people that I will send money to.  And I find them on my own.  I don't need a call to remind me about all the pain and suffering in the world._

_Thanks for letting me rant.  It helps me to not scream at some of these people._


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2015)

Rant away buddy! Whatever helps.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have found the same thing. It seems once you donate they keep trying to get more more out of you. I have the option of not answering the phone though. The amount of money they spend trying to get more money from me from mailings etc. would bet better spent helping the people they are soliciting for.


----------



## Curly (Dec 9, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Thanks for letting me rant.  It helps me to not scream at some of these people.



You're welcome. 

When I answer and say hello, if I don't hear a response right away I hang up. The delayed response usually means the call was an automated dialing program and I don't need to talk to them. That's for the home phone. If it was a work call then I suppose I would have to wait in case it was a customer. Like you. By any chance does the phone have a blocking feature that you could add the offender to? Then the time wasters would only get one shot at you.


----------



## CREID (Dec 9, 2015)

Once you donate in a way so that someone can contact you, you will get calls. Why, because it works so often. They know that enough people will feel guilty for not donating like they did last year or last month that they will get more donations than if they didn't call. Unless you are in it for the recognition, the best way is to find a way to donate to whatever cause you want to help in, anonymously. If you are in for the recognition then suffer through the calls. Personally, I help when I can anonymously.

Curt


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 9, 2015)

I donate with the stipulation that I am not added ot the contact list...


----------



## Terredax (Dec 9, 2015)

We get those annoying calls too, but we have a block feature on our phones. It seems the companies change their phone number frequently to get around the system.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 9, 2015)

My experience is that a significant number of these callers misrepresent who they are representing.  

And unfortunately, the Do Not Call lwa specifically exempts charities.  Of course, what that means is that many of the callers claim (fraudulently) to represent charities.

We use a VOIP service offered by our ISP that makes it possible for us to invoke a free service called "NoMoRobo" to intercept robocalls.  The phone rings once, and then the call is blocked.  Unfortunately, the robocallers don't seem to get the message, and just try again, and again, and again.  We've gotten at least one call every day since the end of October from someone claiming to represent the American Heart Association - even through the AHA insistes that they don't do any robocalling.


----------



## JimB (Dec 9, 2015)

Put your number on the Do Not Call registry. It will not eliminate all the calls but will eliminate most of them. Once you are on the list you can report organizations that call you. There are some limitations.

Also, for the places that you do donate to and then they call you... Tell them to remove you from their call list and that if they call again you will remove them from your donation list. Most will do as you ask.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2015)

Unfortunately the callers are paid to call you. They get paid more if you donate. Its possible that most of the donated money goes to the fund raisers than anywhere else.
We get bombarded by kids from every angle here.  Cub scouts, Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts every single sport that kids play sends a kid out looking for donations.  Every school sends them out collecting for Band, Chorus, School supplies, and Field trips. We have clothing drives, and canned good drives, they sell popcorn, candy bars, cookie dough, calendars, cookies, anything to raise a dollar. There will be one organization collecting at the "In" doors going into a store and a different one at the doors coming out. It gets to be more than a  little annoying.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 9, 2015)

I got a robocall last night. 

I could tell it was a recording, so when it asked me "How are you doing today?"

I said "Why don't you go F*** yourself?"

the recording responded very nicely "Oh, I'm sorry that I have bothered you" and hung up

Best robocall I've gotten in a while.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 9, 2015)

I am on the 'do not call' list.   I do block the numbers that I can.  But like John said.....these places seem to change their numbers weekly.  And now the new thing is to run the number through a local exchange.  I pick it up and "bingo" I am talking to someone on the coast that need money for the feeding and care of "Monkeys in Canada" or the stop killing "Polar Bears in The Bahamas".

We have people here in the USA that need our help.  And I am not talking about "Donations for Children of Polocks".  Believe me, I have gotten some really strage requests in the last month.  The silly part is that I have the time to checkout the people that call me.  And way over 50% do not exist or spend most of their moneis on Adminstration.   I am selective on who and what I support.  And when I do support something, they can count on my full support.

I guess I am just tired of the "Gimme Gang".


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 9, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I donate with the stipulation that I am not added ot the contact list...


Good luck with that...I'm on the "do not call" list here and hang up on all solicitation calls and still get several each day.  We have caller ID and any phone that doesn't give an id does not get answered that filters out most of them.  Also any calls from 800 numbers don't get answered.  If there is a real call they will leave a message and we'll call them back.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 9, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> I am on the 'do not call' list.   I do block the numbers that I can.  But like John said.....these places seem to change their numbers weekly.  And now the new thing is to run the number through a local exchange.  I pick it up and "bingo" I am talking to someone on the coast that need money for the feeding and care of "Monkeys in Canada" or the stop killing "Polar Bears in The Bahamas".
> 
> We have people here in the USA that need our help.  And I am not talking about "Donations for Children of Polocks".  Believe me, I have gotten some really strage requests in the last month.  The silly part is that I have the time to checkout the people that call me.  And way over 50% do not exist or spend most of their moneis on Adminstration.   I am selective on who and what I support.  And when I do support something, they can count on my full support.
> 
> I guess I am just tired of the "Gimme Gang".


I support a few and they also ask too often.  But I am selective.


----------



## avbill (Dec 9, 2015)

I just ask the company what % of my donation goes to donations. And if your organization is not giving 85% I can't donate to you.  Send me literature  and I will put you on the donation list. 

They STOP CALLING.. PERIOD


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2015)

Being I retired 1-1/2 years ago now, I never realized the amount of calls that come through on any given day. Most do not leave a message but will call back several times. I just do not answer it unless I know the number. There is an answering service so just leave a message and I screen later. My family knows if they want me to call my cell number. That too has started getting soliciting calls which I thought was illegal. Anyway it is the society we live in. With all the electronic equipment we use today it leaves a footprint and that is easily followed so deal with it and rant away all you want. We brought this on to ourselves. Lets see what the next means of communication will be. Oh yea they will be calling you on that watch you just bought. Lets add some more apps to that smart phone or that tablet or whatever else you have to carry around. All this stuff is a tracking device and is used by marketing and who else we do not know. You are being watched and tracked in every which way possible. 

Sorry my part of the rant


----------



## MTViper (Dec 10, 2015)

I got a call from my Alma Mater last night while a family group was at the table after dinner.  The school wanted a donation from me.  After I retired, I worked as a professor and administrator in another university for 20 years so I understand higher education is more of a fund raising machine than an education machine these days.  

I went to a military academy, supported by tax dollars.  When I mentioned this to the caller, he said "well there are things we want to do that tax dollars don't cover".  I told him I spent 20 years in uniform after I graduated so I think I paid them back for my education.  Then politely hung up.  It's a good thing I was surrounded by family.  Otherwise I might not have been so polite.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm on the do not call list but I still get the calls from companies that are not exempt I've just been hanging up but I think I am going to start getting names and numbers and filing complaints.  (for all the good that will do)  
I give a few thousand a year to charities and those that I give to do not contact me as they have been told if they do they come off the list.  
The ones that get me are the mailings.  Most get tossed unopened although a few have some nice return address labels the wife uses but I don't get guilt tripped into sending money.  
The pre approved credit care applications are good though.  They always come with a self addressed stamped envelope.  I always stuff it with junk from another company and send it back, hopefully overweight.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2015)

Rick_G said:


> I'm on the do not call list but I still get the calls from companies that are not exempt I've just been hanging up but I think I am going to start getting names and numbers and filing complaints.  (for all the good that will do)
> I give a few thousand a year to charities and those that I give to do not contact me as they have been told if they do they come off the list.
> The ones that get me are the mailings.  Most get tossed unopened although a few have some nice return address labels the wife uses but I don't get guilt tripped into sending money.
> The pre approved credit care applications are good though.  They always come with a self addressed stamped envelope.  I always stuff it with junk from another company and send it back, hopefully overweight.



I like this one. I am borrowing this idea.


----------



## triw51 (Dec 10, 2015)

I find the same thing.  I donated to a charity and I get flooded with snail mail, e-mails and calls.  I like to help but try to donate to organizations that I feel help the most.  Not always the same one each time.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 10, 2015)

monophoto said:


> We use a VOIP service offered by our ISP that makes it possible for us to invoke a free service called "NoMoRobo" to intercept robocalls. .



Until I ditched the home phone altogether in fave of mobiles, I used NoMoRobo and was wonderfully pleased.  One ring and then blessed silence.  I heartily recommend this free service.  nomorobo.com


----------



## HamTurns (Dec 10, 2015)

avbill said:


> I just ask the company what % of my donation goes to donations. And if your organization is not giving 85% I can't donate to you.


 
I agree with you, some do not know that most of the donated monies go mostly to the administration of those funds.

A rule of thumb that I use is to never donate to any organization that does ANY advertising to get their money.  I've read multiple sources describing that any non-profit that advertises spends no more than 10%-20% on what they are asking the money for, and that the rest goes to administration (lining pockets at your expense).

I prefer to donate locally to those non-profits that DO NOT advertise.

Did you know that if you are asked to partake in a "food drive" that it's better to offer money rather than food?  It's because the food takes labor to keep it, move and then at times discard it because it's out of date.  While if you donate money the food pantries have a very good "deal" worked out with local food suppliers so they can actually provide more meals to those in need, compared to what they can provide with food drives.

Happy Turning - Tom


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2015)

I want to start donating to The Wounded Warrior program but am so skeptical of how much money is really getting to those people in need. I see all the commercials but it takes money to run these so again how much money gets to the people intended to. 

My donations go to kids programs. I so need to get on board with the Beads of Courage boxes when I can get back in my shop. 

With all the money wasted in this country (without getting political) we could feed every homeless person without a blink of an eye.


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 10, 2015)

I donate blood. It is renewable and I am pretty sure it goes 100% to those in need. If they want money then I turn into a turnip (Except to St Jude Children's Hospital, I give them my $$$ and time).


----------



## CREID (Dec 10, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I want to start donating to The Wounded Warrior program but am so skeptical of how much money is really getting to those people in need. I see all the commercials but it takes money to run these so again how much money gets to the people intended to.
> 
> My donations go to kids programs. I so need to get on board with the Beads of Courage boxes when I can get back in my shop.
> 
> With all the money wasted in this country (without getting political) we could feed every homeless person without a blink of an eye.



contact the local VFW and ask them where the best place to donate to wounded warriors is.

Curt


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 10, 2015)

Stonepecker,  

Believe me when I say I know how you feel.  I've received 4 or 5 calls today and we still have the evening to get through.  Unfortunately, over the last 3-4 years my wife donated to a large number of organizations and they all sold our information to other organizations for their contact lists.  I now tell them that I only donate to organizations that I contact intentionally and that I never donate to anyone over the phone and please remove me from their list so they don't waste their time.  It's been a battle, but it seems to be helping a bit if you can call 8-10 calls a day getting better.  

Jim Smith


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 10, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I want to start donating to The Wounded Warrior program but am so skeptical of how much money is really getting to those people in need. I see all the commercials but it takes money to run these so again how much money gets to the people intended to.
> 
> My donations go to kids programs. I so need to get on board with the Beads of Courage boxes when I can get back in my shop.
> 
> With all the money wasted in this country (without getting political) we could feed every homeless person without a blink of an eye.


When I checked on that John, I found that not very much was actually going to wounded warriors.  I decided against donating because of that.  I will check it again though because the concept is good and maybe they've changed - but I fear they are spending most of the money they get raising money and paying salaries of people who are raising money.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 10, 2015)

One thing I do locally......I go to the local Charity House/food shelf and ask for the person in charge. I then ask if they know someone personally that is hurting at this time of year. (I will be doing this next Monday) Usually, I get two or three names.
I then go to my friend who orders groceries and work out a good deal with him. Maybe 50 lbs of potatoes....two cases of Veggies....pie mix and breads. He gives me paper products to go with it and we split the cost of the turkeys.
Then My children and I make up a 'Gift Box' for the families on our list and the weekend before Christmas we go and deliver these boxes so everyone gets a great meal. My wife and her friends make scarves, hats, blankets, etc. And we make sure that everyone gets something for themselves.

Now I know it isn't much in the big picture. But that isn't why I do it.
I can't help the world but I do all I can.
This year there will be two familes here with us for christmas dinner. Both couples have children but won't travel to see them at this time and the children are to busy to come and take care of their folks. They will be our adopted 'grand parents' this year.

We don't have to look over seas or even out of state. We have people here in need right next door.


Three more calls today all went to the answering machine, while everyone was gone.  Thankfully, all I have to do is delete them.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 10, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> One thing I do locally......I go to the local Charity House/food shelf and ask for the person in charge. I then ask if they know someone personally that is hurting at this time of year. (I will be doing this next Monday) Usually, I get two or three names.
> I then go to my friend who orders groceries and work out a good deal with him. Maybe 50 lbs of potatoes....two cases of Veggies....pie mix and breads. He gives me paper products to go with it and we split the cost of the turkeys.
> Then My children and I make up a 'Gift Box' for the families on our list and the weekend before Christmas we go and deliver these boxes so everyone gets a great meal. My wife and her friends make scarves, hats, blankets, etc. And we make sure that everyone gets something for themselves.
> 
> ...


Our kids raised Turkeys as a 4-H project and at Thanksgiving we sold fresh Turkeys with the profits going to the college fund of whichever kid raised them that year.  We always had the kids have one of the Churches find a family in need and would arrange to give them a Turkey and the "fixings" for Thanksgiving.  This was always anonymously usually only the minister or priest actually knew who gave the dinner.  Christmas we didn't because unless you had a super large oven between Thanksgiving and Christmas the Turkeys would grow too much to fit.  The last few years we have been making shoe boxes of necessities and gifts to go to children in need, both in the USA and over seas.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start donating to The Wounded Warrior program but am so skeptical of how much money is really getting to those people in need. I see all the commercials but it takes money to run these so again how much money gets to the people intended to.
> ...



This is my fear. The idea is a great one because not enough is done for those that gave so much for us to talk about these things on an open forum such as this. Those commercials can not be cheap and the mailings . May do some investigating.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 10, 2015)

Wounded warriors is 80 percent - as in, 80 percent of donations go to the direct cause, with 20 percent overhead. 

That's pretty darned good


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 10, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Wounded warriors is 80 percent - as in, 80 percent of donations go to the direct cause, with 20 percent overhead.
> 
> That's pretty darned good


In 2014 Wounded Warriors here spent 34% of what they collected on fund raising and total overhead is over 40%.  In addition, they were sitting on $94,000,000 in excess (donated funds not spent) funds.  That is the national organization that advertises on TV all the time.  In my opinion, no charity could buy as much TV time as they do down here and only spend only 20% on total overhead.

There is a problem in seeking information because there are state and even some local Wounded Warrior programs not affiliated with the national program, that have much better records with nearly all they collect going to help people.  I know of several.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 11, 2015)

Charity Report - Wounded Warrior Project - give.org

All charities need to be publicly accountable - you can find their financial statements online.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 11, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Charity Report - Wounded Warrior Project - give.org
> 
> All charities need to be publicly accountable - you can find their financial statements online.



I did - that's where I got my numbers - just at a different charity reporting site.  BTW here's what that BBB site said about the numbers I gave.  Spend at least 65% on programs and no more than 35% on fund raising.  The numbers I gave were from 2014 and their post was from Aug 2015.  They don't give actual numbers.  I am still leery of the national project.  34% spent raising money is too much.
<li class="standards-item">*Program Service Expense Ratio: Standard 8*
*Description*
*Spend at least 65% of its total expenses on program activities.* 
                                                                 The organization meets this standard.



                                                                                          <li class="standards-item">                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Fund Raising Expenses *Fund Raising Expense Ratio: Standard 9*
*Description*
*Spending should be no more than 35% of related contributions on fund raising.* Related contributions include donations, legacies, and other gifts received as a result of fund raising efforts.                                                             
                                                                 The organization meets this standard.



http://www.give.org/charity-reviews...-in-jacksonville-fl-3806#sthash.XSUGBvr5.dpuf


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 11, 2015)

My opinion of Wounded Warrior Project - I won't send them a dime. 

They spend too much on "administrative costs" and executive salaries - that's just one reason.

The other reason, and even more important to me: They bully, harass, and file lawsuits against any other organization that uses a name even remotely close to "Wounded Warrior" or uses a logo that is similar to the WWP logo. Some of the logos I've seen them file lawsuits on are not even close to the WWP logo. The end result of this is that WWP spends money on lawsuits that could be used to help vets. The tiny organization they sue spends a WHOLE LOT of their money on defending the lawsuit and/or legal fees - when that money could be used to help vets.

I financially support and participate (work) in an organization that puts on a once-a-year one-day appreciation event for active duty military personnel (any branch), wounded vets, Greatest Generation vets, and Gold Star Mothers. WWP project is one organization that we no longer partner with for our event. There are MANY vets that work with me on this event and we all feel the same way. 

"We" (anyone that helps vets) are all supposed to have the same mission - to help our vets. WWP has shown time and again that they only care about protecting their coffers.

If you doubt me - google it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 11, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> My opinion of Wounded Warrior Project - I won't send them a dime.
> 
> They spend too much on "administrative costs" and executive salaries - that's just one reason.
> 
> ...




This is not good to read. That is why I need to investigate this more. The idea is such a good one but if there is shady things going on it defeats the purpose. Vets deserve more.

Sorry to the OP if I sort of hijacked this thread. Not my intention but it is about donations.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 14, 2015)

this popped up in my facebook feed today:

Wounded Warriors Execs Make Out Like Bandits, Actual Wounded Warriors? Not So Much... » Daily headlines

within it, a link to another story about WWP being a bully to other vet organizations: 

â€˜Wounded Warriorâ€™ Charity Unleashes Hellâ€”On Other Veteran Groups - The Daily Beast


----------



## BackyardSmokin (Dec 16, 2015)

We only give to St Jude's, a Cerebral Palsy foundation (I have a very mild case of it) and the Girls Scouts.  Okay, the Girl Scouts is more if buying my annual stock of Thin Mints and Caramel Delights/Samoa's.

When my wife and I first got married she gave to SmileTrain (kids with cleft lips and palettes).  At first it was $5, then they asked for $10, then $20.  After she gave them $20 twice, we received a letter asking for a small donation of $15,000 so we can pay for the full surgery of a child.  After that request, we stopped giving to them and filed a complaint with the local DA.

Recently my Alma Mater has been calling for donations to the Alumni Association.  I told them that I paid my lifetime fees so they are not getting another dime out of me.  They stated how the school is only 20 yrs old and many of the buildings on the property need to be decontaminated and tore down so the can build new buildings.  I reminded them that the school sits on 30,000 acres of prime California Ocean front and if they need money then they should sell some of the land.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 16, 2015)

We (the family) go to bed fairly early when we can. Last night, everyone was asleep when the phone rang.

Now I do give to the Special Olympics and support any cause for special needs children.......
But calling me at 8:50pn is NOT the way to get any donation out of me.

Told them to take me off their call list........but they had already hung up.


JUST HAPPENED.........9:50am, call from the Breast Cancer Research Group. (I never heard of them before)
Asking for a 'one time' donation for women who can no longer afford their medication.
I KNOW for a fact that drug companies will help in these cases. I am not a fool.
They caught me with the call by asking "Is Loren There?"......Told the person there is no Loren here and she say "Maybe you can help me."

That approach is a new one on me.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 18, 2015)

I do my donating locally.  Obviously a lot of it goes to the center for the blind.  If you keep getting calls from the same number, you can block that number on your phone with most phone services.  My phone is with Cox and I can block up to 30 numbers for free.  In addition, my cordless phone has an additional 30 numbers it can block independently of the telephone service.  If a solicitor calls me more than once from the same number, he gets blocked!  It works for politicians too!  

On my Cox telephone, I just hit *60, it then comes up and tells me my call blocking is turned on.  Then I hit #01# to block the last number that called.  The cordless phone is a little more complex.  Check with your phone service to see if they offer free call blocking.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 18, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> this popped up in my facebook feed today:
> 
> Wounded Warriors Execs Make Out Like Bandits, Actual Wounded Warriors? Not So Much... » Daily headlines
> 
> ...



From research I have done myself, the only veterans charity I will donate to is Disabled American Veterans.  According to Charity Navigator, they spend 95.6% of funds raised on their actual programs for vets.


----------

